# Tips needed for tongue and groove siding install



## blueriver (Oct 10, 2009)

T&G siding 3/4" or T&G Boards 1.5"?

The channel is probably the same thickness as the boards? Which makes them hard to slide in?

Either way if you do get them on ... how are u planning to keep the tongue and groove together?


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

blueriver said:


> T&G siding 3/4" or T&G Boards 1.5"?
> 
> The channel is probably the same thickness as the boards? Which makes them hard to slide in?
> 
> Either way if you do get them on ... how are u planning to keep the tongue and groove together?


they were 1"
They hold them self together. Any way I gave up after working on 2 boards for an hour. Took them back and got reg lumber. Did a door in a half an our. I am securing them to prevent warping.


----------



## blueriver (Oct 10, 2009)

Cool ... put some pictures up.


----------

